# Motorway tolls or N roads ???????



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi , can any one help with my confusion re motorway tolls , my mh is 7.2mtrs long 3.15mtrs high 2.3 wide gvw3850kg and i will be towing a car trailer with a mini on it about 1600kg . This is the first time with the mh as before i was a caravanner , how much can i expect to pay on the french motorway with the mh instead of the caravan , i am going from calais to royan between 16th july to 31st July , or am I better off sticking to the N roads and not concerning myself with the expense . I have tried to look up the vehicle classifcations on the net but it has confused me , I think the caravan was a class 2 , and the mh because its 3.15 high and towing will be a class 4 , if this is correct then its double the price of the caravan . Any help any one ???


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The motorhome will be class 2.. dont know about the trailer..
Your van is almost the same spec as ours for size and weight (autotrail 700)..

However watch out for automatic booths on the toll roads, it will measure your height and class you as a truck at class 4. You can do a search on this subject so I wont bore you with it..


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply , sorry but could you help me in how I do a search on here.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

To be totally honest I would travel on the N roads, Forget the tolls, we are in France and we never use Motorways or Toll roads (Same) we never get delays and always make good time.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

This site shows the current categories:

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm

It shows over 3m, over 3.5t motorhomes in Cat 3, and with trailer cat 4...


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Ben just got back from 2000 miles france holiday. I have a similar 
outfit to you. Class 2 for the last 5 years ( always ) To be honest its not worth going on N roads with a car and trailer. The autoroutes for me are so easy. I know a lot of people prefer N roads but for me I can afford a motorhome and a car, to worry over autoroute costs? A lot of km can be covered on a relaxed autoroute journey 

Vic


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a look at this thread;-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107830-.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fence*

I fall on both sides of the Fence.

Some times we do all Motorway. For example if we are in a hurry and only have a short time off work.

If we have plenty of time, almost all N roads.

And sometimes we mix it.

Beware of auto tolls charing class III (and the odd nowty toll booth operator).

We only ever pay class II and I will sit and argue the toss if they try and charge III or more (see my past posts on this).

TM


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies , it sounds like I have got smile when there is an operator and plead my case as class 2 , and when its an auto toll press the button and in my best none existent french plead class 2 again. I think my route will involve both motorway and n roads , I will have to find a short stretch of motorway and give it a try , dont really fancy an argument with what I presume is an under paid frenchy especially as i dont speak a word of the said language.
I do like the motorway's , and have used them for the last 10 years , so I think this cost may just have to put down to owning a motorhome instead of a caravan , but I will try my luck at the toll booth so fingers crossed.
Has anyone used the transponder system with any sort of luck , it sounds like you go through the booth's with a big orange "t" on them and pay at the end of the month , only down side to this I suppose is you dont really know how much you are paying until its to late , any comments anyone ????


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We will be using the transponder for the first time when we go over on the 1st July. We normally avoid the motorways but will be heading down to the Pyrennes after the first couple of stages of the tour de france, so will let you know how we get on. Ours also came next day, so very good service.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I think you'll find as trevd01 has stated and given the link to the site which explains it, with you're outfit you WILL be charged as class4 and it is expensive. I'll agree that in the past it was possible to argue the toss but I don't think you'll have much luck now.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> I think you'll find as trevd01 has stated and given the link to the site which explains it, with you're outfit you WILL be charged as class4 and it is expensive. I'll agree that in the past it was possible to argue the toss but I don't think you'll have much luck now.


We managed to get reduced fom class 3 to class 2 last year everytime we asked with no problems. We were just over 3 metres high which set off the height sensors and we were also over 3500kg although you could not tell.

Derek


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

I have sent an email to sanef tolling uk and they have told me my mh and trailer comes under class3 , I was trying to get a tag for the windscreen but because I come into the the class 3 section I am not eligable , dont know why but it has at least answered my classification questions (hopefully) . 
Where the costs are concerned its not the fact that I have a motorhome and a car on trailer so automatically I must have money , not so , I merely chose to caravan/motorhome because I dont like package flying holidays and I was led to believe that camping was a budget form of holiday . I love the mh and I love france but i wont be using there superb motorway system if I fall into class 4 , all I can say is I will keep this post up to date with my progress , we sail on the 16th July P&O at 05:50am and are going to a site near Royan so if you are in France and see a Sunlight Eurostyle A70 towing a red mini give us a wave , Happy Holidays 8)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

vicwo said:


> Ben just got back from 2000 miles france holiday. I have a similar
> outfit to you. Class 2 for the last 5 years ( always ) To be honest its not worth going on N roads with a car and trailer. The autoroutes for me are so easy. I know a lot of people prefer N roads but for me I can afford a motorhome and a car, to worry over autoroute costs? A lot of km can be covered on a relaxed autoroute journey
> 
> Vic


It's not a case of being able to afford or not afford and quite honestly I think it is making a very bad assumption that this is the reason.

I have a unit that is over £100,000 and is not 6 months old yet so that is def NOT the reason I use N roads, I prefer them for the simple reason "I see more" I travel abroad because I want to see Europe and not be having to travel down roads where I have to stop where there is a facility to stop and get caught up in Jams and not be able to change route to avoid them as you are already caught up in them, My unit is 8 mtrs Long and over 3 mtrs High I also tow a Car and so my total length is 14 mtrs almost, I have not been caught out yet and never get held up we also regularly stop for a cuppa and invariably stop to look at many views or sights, We also pull up wherever and whenever we want, The other thing is that many many thefts are reported on Autoroute Services, we don't have to have that risk.

For me the choice is simple.

We travel abroad for 3 - 4 months a year and generally do up to 5000 miles per year.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use either, the autoroutes are comparatively easy driving as they are charged and people avoid them, we frequently travel from Nantes to Bordeaux on the autoroute and often there is very little other traffic.

On the autoroute you do a consistent speed with no starting/stopping BUT the food and fuel is expensive c/w hypermarkets. The advantage is the ease and speed of driving, but the disadvantage is that you miss out on the chance to see numerous little towns that are of great interest.

In the end our decision is not based on cost but often on time, how quickly do we want to get there? If the answer is as fast as possible, use the autoroute, if not use the N roads.

The N roads are excellent in quality but do require stopping starting and careful navigating - it is easy to miss a turn or direction change - no problem if you have the time but may cause some tension with the navigator.....

GPS works well if you have one - you can set it for where you want to go and then even if you deviate it will recalculate - that reduces stress levels in our experience as well as reminding us about speed limits etc....

There is no hard and fast answer - don't stick rigidly to one option and ignore the other.

France is there to be enjoyed - take the time to do it. You will be pleasantly surprised by what you find and the welcome you receive.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I tend to allow a bit more time to get to where we want to be and travel on N roads. 

As already said you see more and I enjoy the drive more, it has to be better than just sitting in the driving seat doing nothing but holding the stering wheel for hours on end. You also get cheaper Derv and a choice of supermarkets to stop at.

When I have used tolls in the past I have been lucky and being charged class 2, we are over 3m high and 8.7 long with 3 axels


Richard...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If time is important or cost is not then use the motorway/Peage

If time is NOT important or cost IS use the N roads to see more of the real France !!

Simples :wink: 

personal choice, there is no right or wrong answer, but at class 4 I would be VERY hesitant to use any peage section, 'cos I object to paying for something we dont charge foreign visitors for in the UK


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> If time is important or cost is not then use the motorway/Peage
> 
> If time is NOT important or cost IS use the N roads to see more of the real France !!
> 
> ...


In the past I have allways used the fastest way to get to my destination but after the last couple of days , I must agree with Mrplodd and others that say .(.If time is NOT important or cost IS use the N roads to see more of the real France !!)
Just done 600kl in the last few days totally avoiding toll roads and Motorways were possible ,and what an enlightening experience ,seen so many things other than speeding cars and I dont think it took me that much longer to get there


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The N roads are not always pleasant! Last year our trip from the west coast of France to St Malo was a nightmare- it took 7.5 hrs of driving to cover. The sheer amount of small N roads with 20kph restrictions through villages was simply amazing. I was longing to see a toll road!


----------

